# MASCAR Season Opener Sept 23rd



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Racers:

MASCAR's opening race for T-Jets and Super Stock will
be Saturday, September 23rd at Slot Chaos in Hayes,
Virginia. Shop opens at 8 am, tech at 11 am. 

T-Jets will race on the 16x4 continous rail Tomy road
course, with BeachJet rules in effect:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bj-rules.html

Super Stock will race on the 16x4 Wizzard road course,

rules:
http://www.on-slot.com/RULES.shtml

Directions and Track pix:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/chaos.html

MASCAR BBS:
http://www.on-slot.com/board/

MASCAR website:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/index.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

^ up top


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday was a full day of racing, as Slot Chaos opened up one more time to the public, to run T-Jets and magnet car Super Stocks. Local phenom, Ray Etheridge, put it to the MASCAR regular racers. Ray won both the BeachJet race on the 4 x 16' continous rail Tomy track and the Super Stock race on the 4 x 16' Wizzard track. Thanks to all the North Carolina and Virginia racers who competed...I hope to see you all through the season. 


Race Report: http://bat-jet.com/mascar/9-23-06.html
Home page: http://bat-jet.com/mascar/
MASCAR bbs: http://www.on-slot.com/board/

On-Slot will be sponsoring round two in Suffolk, Virginia, Saturday October 21st. Directions and race info will be forthcoming. 

On-Slot is a leading supplier of HO inline armatures, track borders, and assorted Professional HO tools. 

Support our sponsors, who support HO racing in the Mid-Atlantic region!

Check them out at:
http://www.on-slot.com/products.htm


----------

